# We have a secret.....



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

There is a NEW addition to our pack!! I know I am crazy. A little over a month ago I saw an ad for this precious Jewel on Puppy find but I was out of the Country and before I came back a family left a deposit on her. Well turns out the family did not like her in person after seeing her this weekend, breeder said they described her color as yuck! I could never say that about any dog!!! Geezzzz well long story short, we loved her pics (I originally thought they were photoshopped) and now she is at home. She has been terrified all day so now I am trying to make her comfortable, I am going to take it easy this week and spend lots of time with her because this transition seems like its a little hard for her. 

Let me know what you guys think!!! We WUV you guys!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I love her coloring! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow! House filled with chi's! How do your others do each time you bring a new chi hm. Do they all get along? She is a cutie. Have you chosen a name yet? Congrats!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

She is such a sweetie, her markings are beautiful. I don't want to hurt your feelings but I just want to give you my honest opinion in that she looks hydro to me. Her head looks kinda big for her body and the way her eyes are protruding makes me think she has fluid on her brain. What do you think?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I was wondering that too Z and I hope it is just photo angle but I would let your Vet look at her.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would also be extremely cautious about buying such a tiny puppy with those features. Does she have all her teeth? her tongue is protruding in several pics, which makes me wonder. Has she been seen by a vet?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How old is she ? she looks so tiny.


----------



## Mollisa (Sep 8, 2014)

What a sweet little girl! Congrats!! All the best to you and your pack as you adjust to your new baby.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Her coat is beautiful! Hope everything goes okay when she's checked at the vet.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

What a cutie! She's one of a kind, for sure.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

She is adorable! I would have brought her home too! Love her coloring!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Wow! House filled with chi's! How do your others do each time you bring a new chi hm. Do they all get along? She is a cutie. Have you chosen a name yet? Congrats!


I know so many! Right now we have a whooping 5, well they become really curious. I do not want to bombard the new one with all the others so I introduce them one by one but first I quarantine the puppy just in case for a couple of weeks. The oldest Mia has terrible arthritis so she does not really move, just sleeps all day and the others just get excited lol


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> She is such a sweetie, her markings are beautiful. I don't want to hurt your feelings but I just want to give you my honest opinion in that she looks hydro to me. Her head looks kinda big for her body and the way her eyes are protruding makes me think she has fluid on her brain. What do you think?


Zorana I was beyond terrified of this after our last experience! She came with a one year health guarantee and she had a vet visit with the breeder. I went to my vet already too and he said no hydro just a big head, told me to be careful with the open molera and he did say that apple heads are more prone to health issues in general, I would not take that at face value but going to look more into it. Her dad was similar with the big head and bulging eyes but yes I was so worried!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Huly said:


> I was wondering that too Z and I hope it is just photo angle but I would let your Vet look at her.


Thank you! Yes she has been seen a Vet just a big funny head LOL


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I would also be extremely cautious about buying such a tiny puppy with those features. Does she have all her teeth? her tongue is protruding in several pics, which makes me wonder. Has she been seen by a vet?


Thank you! She is 12 weeks old and yes her teeth are fully out (she eats, plays) she has been seen by 2 Vets and my Vet agrees with the dates (she also updated pics on her website weekly so I believe her) and shes really not that small. Her to tongue sticks out from the short nozzle, I think its adorable reminds me of a little boy Nacho that my family had.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

michele said:


> How old is she ? she looks so tiny.


Shes 12 weeks old and not so small shes 1.07 lbs. My other baby Jade was 12 weeks and 1.05 lbs and she is 4.5 lbs now, parents were 6 and 4 lbs.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

We wuvvv you guys!! Thanks for caring!


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

She is so cute! Her pattern reminds me of camouflage clothing! lol Glad everything checked out so far health wise!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

She is exquisite! xx


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, wow wow, and wow again, I just lover her!!!!! She is so like my Maisie at that age. Maisie is now over 4 lb's and one of the longest chi's I've known lol. Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She's absolutely beautiful! I love her coloring! Those first people that wanted her obvious ously don't know much about chis or dogs in general! Her coloring is beautiful and will get more beautiful as she gets older!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just love her coloring! Glad she is in good health. Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am glad she is OK. Losing one puppy to hydro is heartbreaking enough, to lose a second would be unbearable.
Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad she saw your vet as I did not want you to go through that heart break again. Keep a close eye on her but she is adorable!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I LOVE her....Lily was itty bitty at 12 weeks also. Just a little over a pound. I think playing with her sisters and having a good diet played a huge role in her growing into a sturdy 4 pound bundle of rough house!!
So thankful the vet check was positive, enjoy and keep the pics coming..


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So glad your vet check went great. Now you can enjoy your new baby!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is totally adorable, and her coloring is gorgeous!!! I am also thankful all is well with her.  I know you are beyond thrilled!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats....what a gorgeous little morsel she is....going to be fun watching her grow up....


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Zorana I was beyond terrified of this after our last experience! She came with a one year health guarantee and she had a vet visit with the breeder. I went to my vet already too and he said no hydro just a big head, told me to be careful with the open molera and he did say that apple heads are more prone to health issues in general, I would not take that at face value but going to look more into it. Her dad was similar with the big head and bulging eyes but yes I was so worried!


That's great news! I'm so happy she is a healthy little girl! Ya you always gotta watch the open molera, mimi's closed by Leo's is still open! I'm excited to watch her grow! !


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I am glad she is OK. Losing one puppy to hydro is heartbreaking enough, to lose a second would be unbearable.
> Does she have a name yet?


I cant imagine it, I did not think it was common in chis but my vet said it was. We have no name yet! Still trying to make her feel comfortable, she has been a little scared.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Still trying to make her comfortable, she is really scared. Its funny because she screams when I leave the room but when I am inside she hides from me. I have been giving her treats and she is coming around but at a slow pace. Dont blame her everything is new and she was close to her previous momma.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> She is totally adorable, and her coloring is gorgeous!!! I am also thankful all is well with her.  I know you are beyond thrilled!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! Words cannot describe, I was never a merle fan but could not say no to that face!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> That's great news! I'm so happy she is a healthy little girl! Ya you always gotta watch the open molera, mimi's closed by Leo's is still open! I'm excited to watch her grow! !


Thanks Zorana, I was worried too! And need to be careful, Ruby has a really open molera (from an angle you could even see the hole). I was hoping it would close by one but not a bit!


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh....that little face! Hubby (Tim) and I instantly fell in love with that precious baby. 
Congrats on your new addition. I'm sure she will fit right in with your pack.
I am anxious to find out what her name will be.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

How can anyone say "yuck" to that wee one? She is adorable! She reminds me of a miniature cayote for some reason... I love her!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I know Yuck is so mean! No puppy is Yucky! I have been breaking my head on names, trying to find something that matches her like a colorful name LOL but nothing comes to mind like that. 

Here are the ones I have been thinking about.. 

1. Tulip (so far my favorite) 
2. Lilly 
3. Jewel (but the others are named Ruby and Jade so its not really unique to her) 
4. Ava
5.Charlotte

I am terrible for names LOL


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

You're not terrible at names. You have very nice names for all your babies. 

I vote Tulip too. It is unique and I personally have not heard it before for a pet. I think it sounds nice wth the other names. Mia, Nina, Jade, Ruby and Tulip.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I like Jewel. If you wanted to stick with the gemstone theme, Sapphire is also lovely, but her colouring puts me in mind of Marcasite which would be a really unusual name.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

She's so cute, I can't believe anyone would describe her as "yuck". For some reason the name Pixie popped into my head as soon as I saw her. She looks so tiny with such a teeny tiny cute face. lol Out of your list of names, I think my favourite is Lilly.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Kalisee said:


> You're not terrible at names. You have very nice names for all your babies.
> 
> I vote Tulip too. It is unique and I personally have not heard it before for a pet. I think it sounds nice wth the other names. Mia, Nina, Jade, Ruby and Tulip.


Same here! Well I told my husband about it and he said Tulip was one of his ex's nick names so I guess that ones out of the door! LOL


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I like Jewel. If you wanted to stick with the gemstone theme, Sapphire is also lovely, but her colouring puts me in mind of Marcasite which would be a really unusual name.


Ouuhhh Marcasite is awesome, may be a little too long though but very unique and it does match the colors lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Well you know how I feel about the name Ava 😊👍. I also like Lilly.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She does have big eyes but her head looks pretty normal to me. She's a cutie! Congrats on adding her to your little pack. I'm sure she'll come around in no time. Btw...I love the name Tulip...very cute & different. Suits her well.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> She's so cute, I can't believe anyone would describe her as "yuck". For some reason the name Pixie popped into my head as soon as I saw her. She looks so tiny with such a teeny tiny cute face. lol Out of your list of names, I think my favourite is Lilly.


Aww I like Pixie too! I couldn't believe it either, I know some people don't like the head so big or the colors but still all dogs are beautiful in their own way. I was so happy that they did not take her though! I have the message saved on my phone lol I like Lilly its short and cute.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm putting my vote in for Tulip. It's very different, and I think it suits her to a tee.  Love it!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Same here! Well I told my husband about it and he said Tulip was one of his ex's nick names so I guess that ones out of the door! LOL


That made me laugh. Ok, so no Tulip. I like the Marcasite idea. Maybe you can play off of something from that, like Crystal, for instance. Or a nick-name from Marcasite, if it is too long for you, like Cassy. 

Whatever name you give her, I am sure it will be great..shes so adorable!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The only dog I know of called Marcasite (a dapple mini Dachshund, so the same colour as your pup) gets called Marca for short. Lots of possibilities for nicknames though.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey, Cammie would be a good name...LOL She's cute...well, maybe her body will catch up to her head .


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Lol you guys make me laugh. I thought of the name Gemma today, I liked it. I sure hope her body catches up with her head later on. I do not want this puppy stage to go but I cannot wait until shes 4-5 months old that is when she could play a little rougher and she will be more proportioned LOL


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

OOO, I think Gemma is a perfect name!

She's adorable!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I love the name Gemma also, it suits her. I'm keep seeing the size of her paws. They look like they are fairly big for her. I noticed the same when Lily was her size. That was our indication that she would be a more normal size at maturity. 
Hope all is going well with her calming down!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She is THE cutest! How could anyone say something so mean? They should be ashamed and they certainly didn't deserve her anyway.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

she's adorable! congrats!!!  hope to see more pics as she grows <3


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She is just adorable, So glad she is OK.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> I love the name Gemma also, it suits her. I'm keep seeing the size of her paws. They look like they are fairly big for her. I noticed the same when Lily was her size. That was our indication that she would be a more normal size at maturity.
> Hope all is going well with her calming down!


Debra you are so right. I noticed the big paws too! In person they look a little more like they go with the rest of the body but I am sure she will be a good 4 lbs at least although the breeder disagrees. I noticed from the first pictures.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

She has finally made herself at home, she started playing and barking/growling. I promised to quarantine her from the others just in case but its so hard because she will scream until I pick her up so today I let her play with the others. She ran around and ate the "big doggies" food, had to chase her with a paper towel because every time she gets excited she will tinkle a little lol. I am still going to keep her most of the time upstairs because she is still too small and they all play really rough.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

She is beautiful ! I love her coloring !! is her name Gemma ? any updated pics ???  ( love the name Gemma !!! )


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! She is beautiful. So jealous for you.


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats on your beautiful new baby! Such a fun time ~ nothing like a new puppy! :hello1:


----------



## NikkiNYC (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh my gosh she is soooo cute! I can't believe someone called her color yuck! So glad you were able to give her a loving home!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Aww thanks everyone!! Theres nothing like a new puppy. I feel like shes growing up so fast! Anyone watch Sons of Anarchy? Named her after Gemma because shes a tough girl LOL 

Here are some (very delayed) pics of her. Time is flying by!! Wish I had a pause button lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is just the cutest!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I love her, worrying a little about her weight though. She has only gained 2 oz and its been 3 weeks. I am thinking it may be best to start her on raw soon, have been avoiding changing her food but I need to now. She is a good eater so not sure why, maybe its normal.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

She is so cute! 

Personally, If she is eating well and not gaining weight, I'd head straight on over to the Vets. These should be the weeks that she is gaining the fastest and as she is a tiddler anyway, for peace of mind I'd get her checked over  I'm a big advocate of raw too, we changed our boy over very quickly with no problem. Our little girl required a much gentler change, we had to leave her on the kibble for a lot longer than we would have ideally liked, then move her slowly to ZiwiPeak and finally onto full raw over the course of about 6 weeks.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Alula said:


> She is so cute!
> 
> Personally, If she is eating well and not gaining weight, I'd head straight on over to the Vets. These should be the weeks that she is gaining the fastest and as she is a tiddler anyway, for peace of mind I'd get her checked over  I'm a big advocate of raw too, we changed our boy over very quickly with no problem. Our little girl required a much gentler change, we had to leave her on the kibble for a lot longer than we would have ideally liked, then move her slowly to ZiwiPeak and finally onto full raw over the course of about 6 weeks.


Lol she has gained 1 oz weekly which is okay according to vet but I want to gain a more. It's not that's she's eating and not gaining just slowly, vet said it was okay. All of mine are fully raw eaters, the ziwipeak is a good idea for the transition. Thank you.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She is looking great! Such a pretty girl. I can tell she's gained a little. Give it time. Every chi is different.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> She is looking great! Such a pretty girl. I can tell she's gained a little. Give it time. Every chi is different.


Thanks Meoshia! All of mine are on the skinny side none tend to gain weight (wish it was the same for me lol), they are very active too constantly playing so that may explain it.


----------



## cosmocass (Oct 6, 2014)

Her colouring is amazing! So unique and special youre so lucky to have her!!!


----------



## Sharrielynne (Oct 14, 2014)

*She is so precious!*

What an absolute darling, how could anyone call her colour yuck!!!!! She looks like an apaloosa horse colour! Glad she is doing well!


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

She is absolutely adorable!! 

Like you I was worried about my little Chi's weight too. He has been skinny from the day we got him and doesn't really like food much, the vet told us numerous times that it's better for them to be a little underweight than to be obese, it's much better for them. Some dogs are born with naturally skinny body frames. Even now Mylo eats a little more and has gained a teeny bit of weight but still not enough for the amount he's eating, the vets aren't worried though, maybe take her to be checked and hopefully they can give you advice or put your mind at ease  

Enjoy your gorgeous baby!!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Love her name and she is beautiful.


----------



## anthony (Sep 17, 2014)

Agree, she is really really nice!!! I also love her coat colour!

Mine is 15 weeks old and now 2.2 pounds if the calculator is correct (we use a different metric system: 1 kg) (male)


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I love all chihuahuas but I must say I adore the little short chunky ones!! If I had one I would name him burrito! Lol I would like to see mines gain some weight and they do occasionally but they exercise so much that they stay on the smaller side, they do have lots of muscle so I know they are okay. Her belly is growing now a little bit, she's thickening out so just waiting.


----------

